# hibernate-ram no longer resumes properly after recent update

## beijingjj

When I did my last set of updates, it updated X11 as well as my ati driver and I'm sure some other things that I didn't notice going across the screen.

Since then (or around that time) when I hibernate to ram using "hibernate-ram" when I try to resume the screen never comes back.  The backlight comes on but no display.  The session obviously does return because I was able to blindly type enough commands to eject the cdrom and[/glep] reboot the machine.  I didn't see any clues in /var/log/messages or /var/log/Xorg.0.log.  The only other change I have made to the system is I installed and enabled cpufreqd with the "conservative" governor.  

Which of these could have caused the problem and what steps can I take towards resolving this?

Thanks.

----------

## vonr

 *beijingjj wrote:*   

> The only other change I have made to the system is I installed and enabled cpufreqd with the "conservative" governor.

 

I have had some hibernate-ram problems which were related to cpufreq scaling. See what happens when you disable cpufreqd and set the cpufreq to your previous default before suspending. You can also have a look at FullSpeedCPU in /etc/hibernate/common.conf.

----------

## beijingjj

 *vonr wrote:*   

> You can also have a look at FullSpeedCPU in /etc/hibernate/common.conf.

 

I don't have a common.conf in /etc/hibernate, should I?

Also, incidentally, I don't have suspend2 installed, never have, but only ever use hibernate-ram.

I'll try playing with cpufreq.  If that helps I wonder if there is a way to automate turning it off and then back on again upon resume.

----------

## vonr

The files in that directory belong to sys-power/hibernate-script. You shouldn't need them per se; they however allow for automation of some things when suspending, like setting the cpu frequency to max. On the other hand, if you only need to do that it shouldn't be too hard to come up with a script yourself.

----------

## chl

I have the same problem since yesterday. 

IMHO it's neither X or cpufreq since I updated to x11 7.1 last Sunday and hibernate-ram continued to work. I also did not change anything with my cpu speeds.

These are the updates I recently made:

```
Mon Oct 16 07:33:06 2006 >>> x11-libs/cairo-1.2.4

     Mon Oct 16 21:14:45 2006 >>> kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r2

     Mon Oct 16 21:15:11 2006 >>> sys-apps/eject-2.1.5-r1

     Mon Oct 16 21:16:09 2006 >>> x11-libs/cairo-1.0.4-r1

     Mon Oct 16 21:26:56 2006 >>> x11-libs/cairo-1.2.4

     Mon Oct 16 21:53:52 2006 >>> sys-process/lsof-4.77

     Tue Oct 17 07:39:50 2006 >>> dev-libs/libpcre-6.6

     Tue Oct 17 07:46:37 2006 >>> kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.5-r1

     Tue Oct 17 07:47:34 2006 >>> x11-libs/cairo-1.0.4-r1

     Tue Oct 17 07:52:13 2006 >>> kde-base/kwin-3.5.5-r1

     Tue Oct 17 22:10:16 2006 >>> x11-libs/cairo-1.2.4

     Tue Oct 17 22:29:33 2006 >>> www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0_rc3

     Wed Oct 18 07:51:24 2006 >>> dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.12-r1

     Wed Oct 18 08:01:15 2006 >>> app-text/ghostscript-esp-8.15.3

     Wed Oct 18 08:02:07 2006 >>> x11-libs/cairo-1.0.4-r1

     Wed Oct 18 08:03:53 2006 >>> app-admin/webmin-1.300

     Wed Oct 18 22:37:47 2006 >>> media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.12

     Wed Oct 18 22:48:13 2006 >>> sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-2.6.18.1

     Wed Oct 18 22:51:08 2006 >>> media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.12

     Wed Oct 18 22:52:17 2006 >>> x11-libs/cairo-1.2.4

     Wed Oct 18 22:53:16 2006 >>> x11-terms/xterm-220

     Wed Oct 18 22:53:49 2006 >>> media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.12

     Wed Oct 18 23:14:43 2006 >>> net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.25

     Thu Oct 19 00:20:59 2006 >>> net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.25

```

At first I thought it was the upgrade to kernel 2.6.18.1 but switching back to kernel 2.6.18 did not help. 

Any ideas which packages could be responsible? 

CHL

----------

## beijingjj

 *chl wrote:*   

> I have the same problem since yesterday. 
> 
> IMHO it's neither X or cpufreq since I updated to x11 7.1 last Sunday and hibernate-ram continued to work. I also did not change anything with my cpu speeds.
> 
> CHL

 

But did you try hibernating between last Sunday's X upgrade and this most recent one?

----------

## chl

@beijingjj:

I am not 100% sure, but I think I did. 

My first idea was that the problems were caused by the kernel-update. 

I have already started to downgrade step by step all recently updated packages and will continue to do so this evening.  

At the moment I could only say that neither ndiswrapper nor alsa caused the problem. Next I will try all X-related progs.

I'll keep you updated...

CHL

----------

## chl

It was in fact xorg 7.1, which caused suspend to ram not to resume properly. 

I've added the following lines to my /etc/portage/package.mask 

```

=media-libs/mesa-6.5.1-r1

=x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r1

=x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5.1

=x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.2.1

=x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.1

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.3.0

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.6.5

=x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0

```

and updated respectively downgraded world. Voila: hibernate-ram works again.

CHL

----------

## beijingjj

 *chl wrote:*   

> It was in fact xorg 7.1, which caused suspend to ram not to resume properly. 
> 
> I've added the following lines to my /etc/portage/package.mask 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I guess I don't understand portage well enough.  What command would you issue after modifying the above file to downgrade?

----------

## chl

 *Quote:*   

> What command would you issue after modifying the above file to downgrade?

 

Just a "emerge -uD world" is necessary. 

CHL

----------

## beijingjj

I'm just now getting around to trying this and I am getting this error, which I don't know how to resolve

```
# emerge -uD world

Calculating world dependencies \

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=media-sound/xmms-1.2.7-r6" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r16 (masked by: package.mask, package.mask)

# Diego PettenÃ² <flameeyes@gentoo.org> (23 Oct 2006)

# Pending removal 23 November for multiple bugs

# Use anything but this, like media-sound/audacious

# media-sound/amarok media-sound/mpd media-sound/rhythmbox

# media-sound/muine media-sound/banshee

- media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r14 (masked by: package.mask)

- media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r15 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "media-sound/normalize-0.7.6-r2" [ebuild])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for app-cdr/k3b

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

Any idea how I can overcome this? 

Thanks

----------

## devsk

xmms is going out of the tree this month. Either remove it from the world file (not such a good idea) or copy over /usr/portage/*/xmms to your overlay and unmask the currently emerged version thru /etc/portage/package.unmask.

----------

## beijingjj

 *devsk wrote:*   

> xmms is going out of the tree this month. Either remove it from the world file (not such a good idea) or copy over /usr/portage/*/xmms to your overlay and unmask the currently emerged version thru /etc/portage/package.unmask.

 

I don't quite follow this.  what is my overlay?

I have also unmerged it but it still wants to re-emerge it when I try to update world with --deep and then fails because it says it's masked.

----------

## devsk

 *beijingjj wrote:*   

>  *devsk wrote:*   xmms is going out of the tree this month. Either remove it from the world file (not such a good idea) or copy over /usr/portage/*/xmms to your overlay and unmask the currently emerged version thru /etc/portage/package.unmask. 
> 
> I don't quite follow this.  what is my overlay?
> 
> I have also unmerged it but it still wants to re-emerge it when I try to update world with --deep and then fails because it says it's masked.

 The reason is that 'normalize' requires xmms. You have to remove xmms USE flag and 'emerge -uDNav world' to check what needs to be emerged to completely get rid of xmms. You might have to remove some packages because they can't live without xmms. Then you might have to do 'revdep-rebuild -pv' to see what pkgs need to be rebuild. More tightly you depended upon xmms, more involved and rigorous the removal will be.

For me, I just decided to copy the ebuilds to my overlay (enable overlay in /etc/make.conf and uncomment to make /usr/local/portage your overlay, which has the same structure as /usr/portage/, so instead of searching for packages in /usr/portage, emerge will first search for ebuilds in /usr/local/portage/) and unmasked it in /etc/portage/package.unmask because I find all this very annoying and having reverse track all the dependency mess is time consuming manually.

----------

## beijingjj

There is no "xmms" usage flag that I can see.  Is it called something else?

----------

